

Turnbull uncoops 'electronic pigeon hole' for all Australians  - pwg
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/397526/turnbull_uncoops_electronic_pigeon_hole_all_australians_/

======
iwwr
This creates a lot of possibilities for data breaches, especially with a
single database. Maybe it would work better with 2-factor auth dongles. But
the hardware & software side has to be auditable.

